# Better understanding the need for two regulators



## pioneerMan (Jan 16, 2021)

In the photo below you'll see two regulators coming off the propane tank which supplies fuel to my Champion generator.











I've been told, if I want to hook up the generator to a large 1,000 gallon tank, then I need to remove the smaller regulator and then get the various needed brass fittings. Can someone help me understand why the small regular needs to be removed to get the generator to work off a main propane line?

Thanks!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

some of the extra large lp tanks have a reg at the tank...
or at the entrance to the house.
but some may not!

always look close at the system first! and always check the pressure before connection to a demand regulator.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Your picture shows the proper way to do it.


----------



## pioneerMan (Jan 16, 2021)

My picture shows the proper way to do it when using a 20 pound propane tank. But I've been told by several sources, and seen examples of other people who purchased the same Champion generator, that the small regulator needs to go when hooking the generator up to a very large tank.

I'm still seeking answers on why the small regular needs to be removed. My 1,000 gallon tank does have a regulator too.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what pressure is out of the 1k gallon tank regulator?


----------

